# PHP Web Developer



## Arunkanth (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am an experienced web developer having nearly 7yrs of experience in developing web applications in PHP/MySQL,Drupal,Code igniter,Yii framework and other open source tools.

I already worked in Malaysia from 2005-2007 as a Software Engineer.Now I am decided to visit Malaysia for a job search.If any employers looking for experienced PHP developers,then we can meet in person for technical discussion

Thank you


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually your skillsets show numerous possibilities.

e.g., 

Search Singapore Jobs & Jobs in Singapore - Singapore - JobsDB.com

IT Jobs / Information Technology Jobs - IT - Network / Sys / DB Admin Jobs, PHP Web Developer Jobs in Malaysia - Job Vacancy @ Job Search JobStreet.com Malaysia

Jobs : Job Search Job Listings Online Jobs Careers Job in Thailand - Thailand - JobsDB.com

Give it a try!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Actually your skillsets show numerous possibilities.

e.g., 

Search Singapore Jobs & Jobs in Singapore - Singapore - JobsDB.com

IT Jobs / Information Technology Jobs - IT - Network / Sys / DB Admin Jobs, PHP Web Developer Jobs in Malaysia - Job Vacancy @ Job Search JobStreet.com Malaysia

Jobs : Job Search Job Listings Online Jobs Careers Job in Thailand - Thailand - JobsDB.com

Give it a try!


----------



## Arunkanth (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your sending me some valuable links.For last couple of months, I had sent my resume to more or less 50 companies,but still there wasn't any reply from.So I decided to visit Malaysia for getting the job.

But, can you suggest me whether I could travel to Singapore instead of Malaysia for a job search.

But still I wonder,why companies are not responding properly and the manpower consultants are charging some huge bucks,still not reliable.

Thank you,
Arun


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If budget is not an issue, then you could stay either in Johor or Singapore. You might enjoy the lifestyle differences. Both cities are a short 1 hour apart across the bridge passing two Immigrations. 

Malaysia will be cheaper with lower inflation rates if you are saving costs. 

Or you could stay higher north in KL too. Then you will be in a position to evaluate a preferred location to settle. 

a quick note: Chinese New Year, lunar calender Feb 10 is a festival widely celebrated in both countries. Expectedly, hiring/recruiting process or decisons will be delayed until after CNY maybe a week or couple weeks later. 

Good luck!


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your sending me some valuable links.For last couple of months, I had sent my resume to more or less 50 companies,but still there wasn't any reply from.So I decided to visit Malaysia for getting the job.
> 
> ...


Hey Arun,

Interesting what you said about not getting a single reply from the 50 or so companies you've sent your CV to. That happens a lot in this country and thus the application process become very time intensive (especially if you personalise your correspondence).

I have decided to restrain my search to Malaysia for two main reasons (in my case)

1. The cost of living and crowded-ness of Singapore
2. The length of red tape that comes with applying for a work visa in Thailand


Robert


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

lorgnette said:


> If budget is not an issue, then you could stay either in Johor or Singapore. You might enjoy the lifestyle differences. Both cities are a short 1 hour apart across the bridge passing two Immigrations.
> 
> Malaysia will be cheaper with lower inflation rates if you are saving costs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up in regards to the Chinese New Year. I'm just thankful I'm not looking for a job in Nepal (they have holidays all the time there).

My brother has lived in Singapore for the last 4yrs and when we visited him I was surprised by the cost of living. Malaysia seems a lot cheaper, and a lot more space 

I'd be interested to know if looking for work in Malaysia a more 'boots-on-the-ground' approach works better then sending letters and emails from the other side of the world. (Such approaches work great in place like Africa)


Robert


----------

